# MTBikerinnen aus der Umgebung Michelstadt/ Odenwald gesucht



## Silvermoon (25. März 2012)

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, das es anscheinend hier in meiner Gegend (komme aus dem Umkreis Michelstadt im Odenwald) kaum oder nur ganz wenige Frauen gibt, die mit dem MTB unterwegs sind.
Und wenn, bin ich *noch keiner* begegnet 

*Darum hier mal mein Aufruf:*​
*Wo sind sie  , die MTBfahrenden Frauen??? 
Habt ihr auch keinen Bock mehr, alleine  zu fahren? 
Sucht ihr auch nette und lustige MTBikerinnen, bei denen der Spaß beim Fahren im Vordergrund steht???
Mit denen man auch mal fachsimpeln und sich gegenseitig Schraubertipps geben kann?

Dann sollten wir das doch ändern können, oder?

Würde mich auf alle Fälle echt freuen, wenn man so nen netten Haufen zusammenbringen könnte ​*Ich selbst bin ne typische Tourenfahrerin (gerne mit ein paar Trails), der Spaß steht bei mir im Vordergrund und mein Bikerevier ist die Gegend um Morsberg, Rodenstein die weitläufige Ecke dort. 
..... da kenne ich mich gut aus  

*Wer also Lust auf regelmäßige gemeinsame Touren hat, einfach mal ne PN an mich schicken oder hier antworten - wäre super ​*


----------



## Silvermoon (30. März 2012)

... scheinbar gibt es hier wirklich *keine* MTBfahrenden Frauen in meiner Nähe, die Interesse an ner Mädelsrunde haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fairplay911 (30. März 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ... scheinbar gibt es hier wirklich *keine* MTBfahrenden Frauen in meiner Nähe, die Interesse an ner Mädelsrunde haben


sorry, komm da nur vorbei, wenn ich von Beerfelden komme....weiter viel Glück bei der Suche


----------



## dike (9. April 2012)

.... gibt es doch ! Wir starten allerdings so ca. halb und halb (keine Paare (fast)) jeden Sonntag, 10 Uhr am Ärztehaus in Höchst/Odw. - komm doch einfach mal dazu !?


----------



## Silvermoon (9. April 2012)

Halb und Halb??? Egal, hauptsache ihr seid ne nette Truppe und habt viel Spaß auf gemeinsamen Biketouren 

Ja, gerne, dann komm ich doch da einfach mal vorbei und fahre mal mit. 

Blöde Frage: wo finde ich das Ärztehaus in Höchst und an wen genau kann ich mich wenden??? 

Danke für die nette Einladung! Hab mich super gefreut, dass noch jemand geantwortet hat 

Gruß - Antje


----------



## dike (9. April 2012)

Hallo Antje, super, wir werden von Gudrun mittels SMS organisiert  , hab sie angesimst, ob ich Dir Ihre SMS- Adresse weitergeben kann, ich gebe sie Dir dann weiter ! 

Das Ärztehaus in Höchst hat folgende Koordinaten : 49.794182,8.994107, mit Navi oder GPSies findest Du es leicht, es liegt quasi hinter der Ernst-Göbel-Schule !

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Silvermoon (9. April 2012)

... isch abe gar kein Navi 

Ich ruf die Gudrun einfach mal an und frag nach dem Weg - danke


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Mai 2012)

he Mädels! Ich würde auch mal in den Odenwald kommen, ist dieses WE jemand unterwegs!? Meine bessere Hälfte ist krank und ich fahre nicht gern alleine


----------

